

Poltergeist and Bootstrap Modals - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/09/20/poltergeist-and-bootstrap-modals.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=poltergeist-0920

======
jparbros
Great post!!

